# "Torque Mod" Black Sheep Rehabilitation Project



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Stay thirsty, my friends.........


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Cool one !!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Opens a beer, aaand..........hooks a fish!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> Opens a beer, aaand..........hooks a fish!


She's my new faforite "Hooker" !! hehe


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm sure it's lovely...


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is great,mmmmmm beer :drinkup: :drinkup:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 72840


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

It looks like a great mod, but if you use the mod very many times in one shooting session does it impact your accuracy?


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Nobodo said:


> It looks like a great mod, but if you use the mod very many times in one shooting session does it impact your accuracy?


Impacts all sorts of things i'm not aiming at!!!! hehe


----------



## Jeff Pickeral (Apr 7, 2014)

awesome!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

OMG!... OMG!... OMG!... I'd never have thought of that in a million years. Holy mackerel that's brilliant!

... Now if you could make one that will unseal my half-pints of Jack Daniels for me you'd be my idol. :king:


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Can you make it so that I can view it from IPHONE? It's all I have "internet wise"


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> OMG!... OMG!... OMG!... I'd never have thought of that in a million years. Holy mackerel that's brilliant!
> 
> ... Now if you could make one that will unseal my half-pints of Jack Daniels for me you'd be my idol. :king:


I'm on it!! hehe!

Too bad you didn't live closer..... I'm actually real good at opening those.

Thanks, Dayhiker...


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Genius! :drinkup:


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

toolmantf99 said:


> Genius! :drinkup:


I'm pretty sure that was a Guinness.

Hot diggity!!!! That is my fave type of mod!!!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Cool. I'll drink to that.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks guys.... in the early years as a blacksmith I made so many of these things, I can't help but see them all over the place... I Got the Torque from Nathan for Christmas, and as I looked it over originally intending to trim up the handle TSM style, I saw the opener. Two seconds of band saw and two minutes sanding is all it takes. The geometry was just perfect for this style of opener! Which is really kinda cool, because it's the best suited for the material involved. As it is, all the strain it sees runs right in line with the long portion of the "Hook". Should last a very long time!


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Can you post a link to the video that I could see from an iPhone?


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> Can you make it so that I can view it from IPHONE? It's all I have "internet wise"


I'm clueless as to the technology. sorry


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

:rofl: So... Torque opens up new possibilites :rofl:

Nicely done my friend, take care!

T


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

fkn aye ! another bottle opener slingshot! sweet mod. i wonder if bottle openers on slingshots will become a bit of a fad for 2015 :drinkup:

on a side note- im tempted to start a thread, " What beverage do you drink while shooting with your slingshot ? ", with a pic of slingshot and beverage.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Lee Silva said:


> Thanks guys.... in the early years as a blacksmith I made so many of these things, I can't help but see them all over the place... I Got the Torque from Nathan for Christmas, and as I looked it over originally intending to trim up the handle TSM style, I saw the opener. Two seconds of band saw and two minutes sanding is all it takes. The geometry was just perfect for this style of opener! Which is really kinda cool, because it's the best suited for the material involved. As it is, all the strain it sees runs right in line with the long portion of the "Hook". Should last a very long time!


Superb! Right now I'm kicking myself for not thinking of this. Oh well, I guess I'll have to get another one. Cheers!


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Real nice mod Leebert! That is thinking outside the biscuit


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

...too cool... :drinkup:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Total sickness-LOVE IT!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Was a awesome. So so cool. Only you Lee only you lol


----------

